# Noob question: What's a "Horizontal" Dial Test Indicator?



## chakotay (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been eyeing the $20 Shars DTI's on eBay for a while but haven't taken the bait yet. This would be for tramming my vise on my x2 mini mill (I find performing this with a plunger-type DI and a magnetic base kind of a pain.) 
However, the chance to purchase a used Fowler X-Test Horizontal DTI pretty cheap has come up. My question is what's the difference between a "horizontal" DTI and a normal one? Thanks!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 26, 2014)

vertical:


HOrizontal:


----------



## chakotay (Mar 26, 2014)

Ah, so the primary difference is the orientation of the dial face? Which would be better for my intended application (tramming my vise on my mini mill)? 
The mini mill is my only machine tool and it's being used as both a mill and a drill press so the vise gets taken off and put back on frequently. I'd like a DTI that I can simply throw into a collet and line up my vise that way. Currently, I have to contort my magnetic base, dial indicator, and myself into position to do this properly   ---j


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 26, 2014)

I use a horizontal on my mill to indicate the vise. When the vise is on the base it is only necessary to zero the vise. If I leave it clamped at zero it goes off and on w/o indicating as the base is keyed to the slots on the table.

Chuck


----------



## xalky (Mar 26, 2014)

Both styles do essentially the same thing. The horizontal is more common and hence cheaper in most cases. The only difference between the two is the viewing angle of the dial. You could get by your entire carreer with just the horizontal version and a mirror for those times when viewing angle is less than optimal.


----------



## AlanR (Mar 26, 2014)

We have an electronic dial indicator (reads to tenths) that has a readout you can rotate.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 26, 2014)

get the horizontal.


----------

